# Help to identify spare parts for Atlas 618



## David S (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Back in the 70's I purchased my Atlas 618 from a retired machinist that had purchased it new in 1949.  I got all sorts of lathe tools and accessories.  Today I was doing some organizing and found a small box with a bag of spare parts and an invoice.  Some of the parts I can identify I think but some not so much.  I am wondering why he ordered a new handle (#4).  Also the  small gear (#8) looks like a steel machined gear and is out of place with the construction of the other zamak or whatever they are.

I would appreciate any help in identifying what the spares are for.

Thank you

David


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 22, 2014)

David,

1 is M6-13A Guide.  It retains and guides the two half nuts and the cam (scroll).  Alongside of it are the two screws that attach it and 9-61 Spring.  Missing is 9-210 Ball (3/16" dia. steel).  The spring and ball are the detent for the cam.

2 is a pair of M6-12A half nuts (M6-12X means a pair or a set)

3 is two M6-19A Nut.  This attaches to the cross slide. The cross feed screw runs in it.

4 is the M6-29 Lever and 5 is M6-38 Cam (AKA Scroll).  These together engage and disengage the half nuts.

6, 10, 11, 12 are Change Gears if they have two keyways cut in them.  If not, 10 and 11 or 12 are probably M6-59 and M6-60. which go on the FWD/REV tumbler bracket .  Part numbers of the Change Gears will be M6-101-nn where nn is tooth count.

7 is M6-101-16 Compound Gear.  Goes on the pivot stud for the tumbler bracket.

8 is I think M6-64A Threading Gear

9 is M6-100-32 Gear.  Goes on left end of spindle.

All part number and ID's came from the 618 manual which should be in Downloads.  If you don't have it, you should download it.  May be in the Atlas folder still or may be in the Atlas Lathes folder.  I've moved a few files down there but can't recall which ones.

Robert D


----------



## David S (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Robert.  I will look for the manual.

David


----------



## JHP (Feb 23, 2014)

David S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back in the 70's I purchased my Atlas 618 from a retired machinist that had purchased it new in 1949.  I got all sorts of lathe tools and accessories.
> View attachment 70738



Holy smit! 11% Sales Tax? ...and that was 47 years ago.


----------



## David S (Feb 23, 2014)

JHP said:


> Holy smit! 11% Sales Tax? ...and that was 47 years ago.



Ya but the postage on the envelope was 5 cents.  I wonder how the parts costs compares with today's prices?  Our tax now is 13%.

David


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 23, 2014)

AND you don't see much COD any more either.

Did you also notice that they received his order in March and shipped it in May.


----------



## Hudspeth (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll pay you double the invoice...............


----------



## Superburban (Oct 12, 2016)

From memory, I agree with everything Robert listed. For clarification, #8 is the fine tooth gear is the gear that is on the bottom of the threading dial.

Back in the 70's, my Father ordered a complete set of change gears. They came through the mail, all bolted together like a christmas tree, in a single layer cloth bag, with our address on a tag that held the bag shut. I still have the bag somewhere, every time I run across it, I think back at how things all around us has changed.


----------

